# alloy refurb near limerick



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

anyone recommend good guy to refurb alloys on e38 bmw 1998 near limerick.
many thanks in advance
todds


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

Wheelfix.ie in ballyneety do an OK job.


----------

